# Android app PLL



## Qunima (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi what is the best app for android to learn pll? thanks in advance


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 3, 2019)

There's one called "Cube Algorithms". I used it to learn plenty of PLLs but you might find some more optimum ones for some cases on various websites.

The PDFs at cubeskills.com should be viewable on mobile.


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 4, 2019)

Cubeskills.com


----------

